# Modifiers - new procedures



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jan 18, 2012)

Again I need help w/modifiers. Dr did some new procedures and we know what to bill there but are unsure of what modifiers are needed. Thanks any help is appreciated
37205-LT-59
35471-LT
36245-LT-59
36245-RT-59
75960-26
36140
75724-26
75966-26
Was done in outpatient hospital and all have DX of 405.11 & 440.8 
Thanks Nancy


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 18, 2012)

n.anselmo@yahoo.com said:


> Again I need help w/modifiers. Dr did some new procedures and we know what to bill there but are unsure of what modifiers are needed. Thanks any help is appreciated
> 37205-LT-59
> 35471-LT
> 36245-LT-59
> ...



Nancy,
 what is your date of service?


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jan 19, 2012)

*Modifiers*

1/16/12


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nancy, don't forget the new renal codes are 36251 for unilateral cath and S&I and 36252 for bilateral cath and S&I. These take the place of 36245, 50 and 75724.


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jan 19, 2012)

I had just looked up the LCD's for all the codes we used and will change the 75724 to 36252. But I did not see a change for 36245


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 19, 2012)

n.anselmo@yahoo.com said:


> I had just looked up the LCD's for all the codes we used and will change the 75724 to 36252. But I did not see a change for 36245



I don't have my 2012 CPT book in front of me to put in the description but I'm positive if you read the descriptions on the new renal anigography codes it will tell you that the catheter placement is included. It is a "packaged" code now.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, so is this right
37205-LT-59         440.8
35471-LT              405.11   440.8
36245-LT-59         405.11
36245-RT-59         405.11
75960-26              405.11    440.8
36140                   405.11
36252-26               405.11
75966-26               405.11    440.8 
I am trying not to use mofier 59 so much   Thanks Nancy


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 20, 2012)

n.anselmo@yahoo.com said:


> Ok, so is this right
> 37205-LT-59         440.8
> 35471-LT              405.11   440.8
> 36245-LT-59         405.11
> ...



Okay, I'm no expert at peripheral studies and there's no report posted but if this was done with one access site shouldn't the 36140 be taken out? Selective catheter placements supercede the non-selective cath placements codes.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, I'll go back and look at the report Thanks


----------

